# King of the wineadors!



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Most of the regulars know I had been on the hunt for another wine cooler to convert into a wineador strictly for full box storage. I had been looking at several of the larger ones but none of those were large enough. The closest I had been eyeballing was 32 bottle dual zone Koldfront that I could take the divider out of and just have a single zone with two fans and two TECs. Then I saw someone post up a Eurocave. I looked and looked and was never going to spend $3500 for a wineador. Well after looking for well over a year on CL trying to get lucky (never saw anything worth having or they just wanted too much) I finally scored on a 250 bottle Eurocave that will fulfill my need. It was regularly serviced and came from an upscale golf club when they built a 4000 bottle cellar. Now this was a steal! Paid less for it than I did for my NewAir! Its a compressor model but these are a bit different. The evaporator coils are inside the walls and not exposed. The manufacturer says the design is supposed to keep it from drying out. Ive had it plugged in with no media for about 48 hours tweaking the tstat a few times to tweak it to the desired temp, Im sitting at 66F and 61% RH with no media in it yet. I ordered up 4 lbs of HF beads to be spread out in 8 half pound bags, their calculator says 3 lbs so this is a little over. Interior is about 14 Cu ft and has a solid door, not the glass model.

If I fill this up and still dont get the idea to stop collecting I will check myself into the nut house.

Obligatory crappy phone pic. Ill post up real photos after I get the beads in there and empty the 120 qt cooler I managed to fill with boxes into it.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet bro. Enjoy it.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Hey Stranger!
Great to see you around and doing it well!! That is an awesome looking piece!

How often & how long does it cycle on to keep the 66*?


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Looking good man!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice! I'm looking forward to seeing it full :nod:


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Love it. Jealousy is not a strong enough emotion right now.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh that's awesome.
I'd look around but I've never seen any of those in the clubhouses of the golf courses I play !


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I saw one of these on ebay I think. I was seriously considering pulling the trigger but it was local pick up in NJ I believe....


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very NICE!!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> Hey Stranger!
> Great to see you around and doing it well!! That is an awesome looking piece!
> 
> How often & how long does it cycle on to keep the 66*?


Brian, its so darned quiet I really don't know, Id have to put a current clamp and a scope that records to find out. The NewAir I can hear when its running, this I cant. No fans at all anywhere, only the compressor that one would think would make some noise. Im going to be putting a couple fans on the inside just for circulation, just havent figured out how Im going to go about it just yet. This thing is tighter than a snare drum so Im definitely not drilling holes in it.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice pick-up, what are the dimensions of this beast? I see a lot of these on CL, but to your point they are crazy expensive.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Nice pick-up, what are the dimensions of this beast? I see a lot of these on CL, but to your point they are crazy expensive.


Ive been watching CL for several months to get a decent deal on one. Most of them, even used are over a grand retail on the current new model that is basically the same as this one is right at $3500.

Outside dimensions are 26Wx28Dx68H and its solid as a rock, very well built. I was pleased on how quiet it is. I had to reach around the back and put my hand on the compressor to see that it was indeed running then feel the inside walls to see they were cooling. It has a light on the inside that lights up but that is just fed off of another contact on the Tstat to tell you it is calling for cooling and doesnt necessarily mean the compressor is running. My beads showed up this morning and I just finished charging them and put them in there. Two other things Im looking at doing is getting a couple of fans in there to circulate air and some Spanish cedar lining.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats on a great find, Rob! That's the difference between commercial and consumer quality. I've seen several of those and they more closely resemble a safe than a wineador like the rest of us proletarians have. You may not need fans in there, since those things are notorious for even cooling distribution. I'd place a few hygro/thermo's around in it and see what you get. Opening it once a month, or so will move enough air around to ward off any stale air pockets.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

That's a beauty!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Ive been watching CL for several months to get a decent deal on one. Most of them, even used are over a grand retail on the current new model that is basically the same as this one is right at $3500.
> 
> Outside dimensions are 26Wx28Dx68H and its solid as a rock, very well built. I was pleased on how quiet it is. I had to reach around the back and put my hand on the compressor to see that it was indeed running then feel the inside walls to see they were cooling. It has a light on the inside that lights up but that is just fed off of another contact on the Tstat to tell you it is calling for cooling and doesnt necessarily mean the compressor is running. My beads showed up this morning and I just finished charging them and put them in there. Two other things Im looking at doing is getting a couple of fans in there to circulate air and some Spanish cedar lining.


Wow, she's going to hold a lot. I just purchased a bunch of cedar from a great ebayer named Gym_bob_in-Maine. Check him out he may have what you need and he ships immediately.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome...I'm looking forward to seeing this thing filled up!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Congrats on a great find, Rob! That's the difference between commercial and consumer quality. I've seen several of those and they more closely resemble a safe than a wineador like the rest of us proletarians have. You may not need fans in there, since those things are notorious for even cooling distribution. I'd place a few hygro/thermo's around in it and see what you get. Opening it once a month, or so will move enough air around to ward off any stale air pockets.


Thanks Don. I have already scattered 4 lbs of HF beads and 4 hygros in there. Looked just a little while ago and its pretty even throughout. Still holding the 66 and RH is up to 65%. I went ahead and emptied my 120 qt cooler in there that's been in the basement at 65F 65% for several months. Pulled the coffins and small boxes out of my NewAir and put in there too as well as a tub with a good 200 sticks in it (ordered up some SC trays from @CheapHumidors ) to put the loose sticks in there. I took those out of my treasure dome and will be retiring it and probably one more humi so keep a look out folks for a couple of decent humis listed for trade. I figured putting the already acclimated stock in there with it close to target anyhow will level it right out. All that stuff and its less than 1/4 of what it can hold but I don't think I'm going to be stuffing so tight that "A greased BB wont fit"



MDSPHOTO said:


> Wow, she's going to hold a lot. I just purchased a bunch of cedar from a great ebayer named Gym_bob_in-Maine. Check him out he may have what you need and he ships immediately.


Thanks for the source, Ill definitely check him out and see if he has what I am after. Mostly just looking for thin sheets of either planks or veneers to cover the side walls. I cant put anything on the back wall as this is where the evaporator is but inside the wall itself. Dont want to mess up the heat transfer.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Emptied a 120 qt cooler that was full, a few boxes that have shown up over the last week or two, a Treasure dome full of singles, the coffins and a few small boxes from my NewAir into this beast. Ive barely put a dent in it. Im not looking to stuff it where I cant easily access what Im after but there is still a lot of empty real estate. Id say Im at about 1/2 the desired capacity.

All the sticks and the 4 lbs of HF beads has this puppy nice and steady at 65%. The refrigeration is nice and steady too. Im sitting even at 64F throughout the box. Still want to tweak it up a degree or two.

The second shelf is the most heavily populated ATM. The entire left side is Padron all the way to the back 14 boxes altogether, all but three are boxes of ten. The right side back has two boxes of Lost City, Two boxes of GOF, and a box of Ashton VSG, right front are two boxes Oliva Melanio, Melanio special sampler and a box of Oliva V sungrown. Ive got some SC trays coming from @CheapHumidors, or at least I think. I did the name your price, got an email with an order number and my card was charged on the 06/25 but no shipping confirmation, tomorrow will be a week.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

JustinThyme said:


> Ive got some SC trays coming from @CheapHumidors, or at least I think. I did the name your price, got an email with an order number and my card was charged on the 06/25 but no shipping confirmation, tomorrow will be a week.


You know you don't need to use the Pay What You Want option, just use the Puff coupon code: BOTL. Then you don't have to wait through the bid process.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

@CheapHumidors, Kayla I figured it was a done deal as I have already been charged.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

JustinThyme said:


> @CheapHumidors, Kayla I figured it was a done deal as I have already been charged.


Yep, but for future reference, use the coupon code


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh, and you can send me your order number and I can get you the status.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Order number sent, Thanks Kayla.

An I will use the code or hit you up before any future orders.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

THUNK!!! That was my jaw hitting the floor. That's about as cool as it gets!!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

It really looks good, do the shelves pull out so you can access your singles? Oh and let's see some more pics.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Mikkrulz said:


> THUNK!!! That was my jaw hitting the floor. That's about as cool as it gets!!


Thank you kind sir.



MDSPHOTO said:


> It really looks good, do the shelves pull out so you can access your singles? Oh and let's see some more pics.


Two of the shelves pull out on rollers. The rest are stationary but adjustable. Im still tweaking and going to move the shelves a bit to spread them a bit more evenly, too much space in the top and not enough in the bottom. I cant line the inside like I wanted to with SC, at least not the walls anyhow. It would hamper the way the refrigeration works. Think I just may order up some SC shavings for that aspect of things.


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Emptied a 120 qt cooler that was full, a few boxes that have shown up over the last week or two, a Treasure dome full of singles, the coffins and a few small boxes from my NewAir into this beast. Ive barely put a dent in it. Im not looking to stuff it where I cant easily access what Im after but there is still a lot of empty real estate. Id say Im at about 1/2 the desired capacity.
> 
> All the sticks and the 4 lbs of HF beads has this puppy nice and steady at 65%. The refrigeration is nice and steady too. Im sitting even at 64F throughout the box. Still want to tweak it up a degree or two.
> 
> The second shelf is the most heavily populated ATM. The entire left side is Padron all the way to the back 14 boxes altogether, all but three are boxes of ten. The right side back has two boxes of Lost City, Two boxes of GOF, and a box of Ashton VSG, right front are two boxes Oliva Melanio, Melanio special sampler and a box of Oliva V sungrown. Ive got some SC trays coming from @CheapHumidors, or at least I think. I did the name your price, got an email with an order number and my card was charged on the 06/25 but no shipping confirmation, tomorrow will be a week.


Definitely will be a project of mine when I get back home for good from the sandbox! Got a 150 qt coolidor up and running when I was home several months back and that will be my main seasoning container. But want something classy like this to put out where folks can see it!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Art, you better start looking on CL now for one available in your area. This is too big and heavy to ship. Probably $200 to ship via freight if not more. They are also hard to find for a decent price. I trolled CL for around a year before finding one for a decent price. Some clown has a broken infinity listed now for ~ $600. That's more than I paid for a working unit that's a better build. Typically I was seeing well used units going for $1200 and up. New ones retail for around $3500. This one was nice and clean, almost looks new! Took me awhile to figure out how it works LOL. The dial on the right is not another cooling zone, its HEAT! I guess that comes in handy depending on where you have the cabinet located to keep things from freezing. Note my dial is cranked far left on that one! There is a space on the bottom with a glass door that slides up that is going unused that gets colder than the rest for chilling white wine. Think Im going to throw a thermometer in there to see how cold it gets and if it can be manipulated separately from the rest. Could make a nice storage space for liquid libations.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

OK, did some shelf rearranging and stock moving around etc to get it set up better today.










Yeah that DE shelve is looking a little weak, have another box to go in there on the way and a coffin with 2 "A's".

Thats 4 of the @CheapHumidors large trays in there. I think Im going to grab two more to go across the front.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Rob :high5:

It's beautimus! :beerchug:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

JustinThyme said:


> OK, did some shelf rearranging and stock moving around etc to get it set up better today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is sad how envious I am of your cigar collection. Flor de las Antillas... yummmm!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Art, you better start looking on CL now for one available in your area. This is too big and heavy to ship. Probably $200 to ship via freight if not more. They are also hard to find for a decent price. I trolled CL for around a year before finding one for a decent price. Some clown has a broken infinity listed now for ~ $600. That's more than I paid for a working unit that's a better build. Typically I was seeing well used units going for $1200 and up. New ones retail for around $3500. This one was nice and clean, almost looks new! Took me awhile to figure out how it works LOL. The dial on the right is not another cooling zone, its HEAT! I guess that comes in handy depending on where you have the cabinet located to keep things from freezing. Note my dial is cranked far left on that one! There is a space on the bottom with a glass door that slides up that is going unused that gets colder than the rest for chilling white wine. Think Im going to throw a thermometer in there to see how cold it gets and if it can be manipulated separately from the rest. Could make a nice storage space for liquid libations.


I've been doing a little research on these units lately and Eurocave is one of the few manufacturers that uses thermoelectric cooling in units that hold more than 50 bottles. I have seen a number of similar size units that all use a compressor to cool. There are a couple used compressor units this size on the Atlanta CL going for $3,500-$4,500. Speaks to what a great score this was.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> It is sad how envious I am of your cigar collection. Flor de las Antillas... yummmm!


LOL, thats Garcia corner. Right under that is a box of my father le bijou 1922, and under that my father #1 . Behind it My father #2 and #3 and a gift pack that I bought two of for a friend, mine is already opened. I snagged them from THOMPSONS for $22 each at dutch auction. Has 6 sticks, an ashtray, lighter and cutter. The rest of the Garcia collection is in the NewAir. Come to think of it I also snagged the box of Flor de las Antillas from THOMPSONS for $72. Im glad people here think they suck, leaves me with less competition at the auctions.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

JustinThyme said:


> LOL, thats Garcia corner. Right under that is a box of my father le bijou 1922, and under that my father #1 . Behind it My father #2 and #3 and a gift pack that I bought two of for a friend, mine is already opened. I snagged them from THOMPSONS for $22 each at dutch auction. Has 6 sticks, an ashtray, lighter and cutter. The rest of the Garcia collection is in the NewAir. Come to think of it I also snagged the box of Flor de las Antillas from THOMPSONS for $72. Im glad people here think they suck, leaves me with less competition at the auctions.


NICE. I have a My Father #4 chilling in my "about to smoke" humidor for a review this weekend. That is my treat for making it through the week


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I've been doing a little research on these units lately and Eurocave is one of the few manufacturers that uses thermoelectric cooling in units that hold more than 50 bottles. I have seen a number of similar size units that all use a compressor to cool. There are a couple used compressor units this size on the Atlanta CL going for $3,500-$4,500. Speaks to what a great score this was.


This one is compressor which I was a bit apprehensive about but they work a bit different than most. The evaporator is in the walls and cools the 3 walls which radiates to the inside and contents. No fans in it at all.



CheapHumidors said:


> NICE. I have a My Father #4 chilling in my "about to smoke" humidor for a review this weekend. That is my treat for making it through the week


Nice, Garcia sticks are among my favorites. One often overlooked stick is the Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979. I just scored 2 more 10 packs of those from THOMPSONS for a ridiculously low price.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

JustinThyme said:


> Nice, Garcia sticks are among my favorites. One often overlooked stick is the Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979. I just scored 2 more 10 packs of those from THOMPSONS for a ridiculously low price.


The Cuban Classic is pretty good, so is the La Reloba Habano


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

That is a thing of divine beauty !

With the beads, what containers did you put them in, and do you just put one or two on each shelf ?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> The Cuban Classic is pretty good, so is the La Reloba Habano


I burn up quite a few of the Cuban classic's. I catch them all the time on special, again at THOMPSONS . 
Just picked up two more 10 packs from them for $24 each. $2.40 a stick.



jacko said:


> That is a thing of divine beauty !
> 
> With the beads, what containers did you put them in, and do you just put one or two on each shelf ?


For the beads I have them in 1/2 pound bags 2 to a shelf then the top shelf has damn near a pound in a chinese food take out bowl perched between two fans that are running off of the Hydra LG I just put in. The RH kept dropping a little more each day and after a few bead spritz's I figured Id fix this problem. Most of it is me not staying out of it.

So Hydra-LG I scored on Cbid for $79 with an external fan kit and another external fan that I put up top from amazon. I pulled that nasty green floral foam out and put in water beads then filled the bottom about halfway with DW. In an hour or so those beads swelled and sucked up all the water. I have the external fans running constantly for now until I see how everything works together.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Ive seen this king of the wineador's posted in a couple different thread, and it always leaves me staring in awe.

Such a wonderful cigar storage. Makes my Newair wineador look so small and puny. After seeing this thing, then glancing at the Newair, its like looking at a small desktop humidor.

So very nice.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

You should see the difference when you are in a room that has this and a NewAir 280 LOL. My NewAir that did have a few boxes in it has turned to 100% loose sticks. I would put a 6th drawer in there if I didn't have to wait 3-4 months on it. Im off for 3 weeks so I may get a wild hair up my butt and slide the NewAir beside this one for photo comparison.

Here is my NewAir, 28 inches high compared to 68 inches of the Eurocave.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh those drawers look very classy. And the Lost City box on top tips you off that this wineador is holding a bunch of goodness.

I went with the Birdseye Maple (havent received them yet, so cheaphumidors trays for now). Always loved the looks of that wood, and have had numerous pool cues built with it. So it always reminds me of my past (in a good way).

I have my Newair on an end table just so i dont have to get on my hands and knees to rut thru it. I do not regret the wineador purchase at all. But I had unrealistic expectations of its storage capacity. So like you the wineador is now dedicated to loose sticks and coffins. My box storage is a coolidor, no where near as awesome as the beast you have. Some day maybe.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

28 btl wineador is still good for 100 sticks to a drawer which is not at all shabby. The wood fronts are the Padauk, it was chosen because it closely resembles the color and the grain my Brazilian cherry floors. Not perfect but close as you can get without using the same wood. I did the same for several months with a 120qt cooler in the basement. The Eurocave was a lucky find or maybe more like a patient find. I kept seeing people posting with nice finds and I was seeing jack! I religiously checked CL a few time a week with keywords wine cooler and Eurocave. This one hit on Eurocave and the contact was the general manager at an upscale private golf club in Upper Montclair, NJ. They had 3 of them and sold them all quick after they built a 4000 bottle wine cellar. The look on the guys face when I went to pick it up was quite amusing. His accent was a bit down under when he asked what kinds of wines I collect and when I told him it was for cigars he got a deer in the headlights look. :biglaugh:


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah, Ive checked CL from Albany to Syracuse and as far south as Binghamton NY. It all stinks. Not even close to good options. I will start searching Eurocave now as well.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Patience Brother, Took me damn near a year to find this one. There were others listed here and there but with a price tag just a bit more than I wanted to spend.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Trackmyer said:


> Yeah, Ive checked CL from Albany to Syracuse and as far south as Binghamton NY. It all stinks. Not even close to good options. I will start searching Eurocave now as well.


Here are two for sale out on Longgg Islanddd. Most of the ones I have seen for sale are near big cities.

eurocave wine cellar cooler


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Here are two for sale out on Longgg Islanddd. Most of the ones I have seen for sale are near big cities.
> 
> eurocave wine cellar cooler


Oh, Very nice. A two fer. though it is quite a bit under retail I need to drop down quite a bit from that. Throw in my cost of going and getting it, and its completely outta my range.

Thanks though for the lead. I will keep an eye on it, and see how long it stays up before it goes.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Trackmyer said:


> Oh, Very nice. A two fer. though it is quite a bit under retail I need to drop down quite a bit from that. Throw in my cost of going and getting it, and its completely outta my range.
> 
> Thanks though for the lead. I will keep an eye on it, and see how long it stays up before it goes.


I have been watching wine coolers & cabinet humidors for a while on CL and the one thing I see is that people have no clue what the value is on the used market. I've watched a large wine cooler come down $800 over the last two months due to no takers. Same for large cabinet humidors, there is one for sale in my area where they started at $1,200 and 2-months later are asking $600. Just depends on how bad they want to move it. There is a guy whose been selling and end table unit for the last 2-YEARS and hasn't budged on his price.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

lol. I will indeed keep watching the listing. 

Sometimes folks just run into hard times, or become impatient wanting to get rid of something. 

Like Rob did, I will just watch and take my time. I'm in no rush, went this long without it, a few more years wouldn't hurt even.

Only downside of this forum is I've noticed a definite spike in my spending habits on cigars. Being much more aware of new releases, and seeing many posting up shots of their likes has definitely increased the rate at which I purchase. It's all good though. My inventory keeps growing. I'm having a good time, and you folks are a wonderful lot.


----------



## redlotus11 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm excited to start convert my Newair aw280, especially after seeing photos on this thread!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

redlotus11 said:


> I'm excited to start convert my Newair aw280, especially after seeing photos on this thread!


Thank for your vote of confidence.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Why do I immediately check CL every time this thread pops up ???
It's the same pattern
1. Look at the whole thread again, even though I know what pictures are on here
2. Wipe little bits of drool from corners of mouth
3. Open new browser window and check CL for anywhere remotely close to me
4. Sigh and five up as there is never anything listed

Tell me I'm not the only one.....


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

My god.

U guys r serious about your smokes.

:thumbsup:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> Why do I immediately check CL every time this thread pops up ???
> It's the same pattern
> 1. Look at the whole thread again, even though I know what pictures are on here
> 2. Wipe little bits of drool from corners of mouth
> ...


You are not the only one! That was so me a year ago but in the end step 3 finally paid off! :whoo:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> Why do I immediately check CL every time this thread pops up ???
> It's the same pattern
> 1. Look at the whole thread again, even though I know what pictures are on here
> 2. Wipe little bits of drool from corners of mouth
> ...


I've been doing it for months before this thread, but yeah, it works as a good reminder that I should go check again :bolt:


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I've been doing it for months before this thread, but yeah, it works as a good reminder that I should go check again :bolt:


I know and just when I think it's going to drop out of the current it pops back up to taunt me again !


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's one available in Philly.

EURO CAVE WINE CELLAR-LIKE NEW

Here's one in North Jersey, just south of NY

Wine Cooler, Euro Cave, E283

There are two for sale here in ATL, but they are both beat to shit.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Here's one available in Philly.
> 
> EURO CAVE WINE CELLAR-LIKE NEW
> 
> ...


You're a pal David, but I'm at the other end of NY and don't have Rob's kind of cash to spend on one.
A boy can dream though and that one in Philly........


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> You're a pal David, but I'm at the other end of NY and don't have Rob's kind of cash to spend on one.
> A boy can dream though and that one in Philly........


I didnt spend anywhere near what these folks are asking. I havent posted what I did spend because I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but lets put it this way. It was more than my bare bones NewAir280e but less than the finished wineador with drawers from Forrest or A LOT LESS THAN THESE LISTINGS! There have been multiples like the ones David linked but I could not bring myself to spend that kind of cash on them either.

Your not to far from where my mother and oldest sister are to your north just outside of Brockport.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> I didnt spend anywhere near what these folks are asking. I havent posted what I did spend because I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but lets put it this way. It was more than my bare bones NewAir280e but less than the finished wineador with drawers from Forrest or A LOT LESS THAN THESE LISTINGS! There have been multiples like the ones David linked but I could not bring myself to spend that kind of cash on them either.
> 
> Your not to far from where my mother and oldest sister are to your north just outside of Brockport.


Yes I saw you had posted that it was less than your finished wineador so I knew it wasn't anywhere near those prices but had to take the opportunity to bust on MDS.

I am not too far from Brockport - probably 1 robusto away. Do either of them have a Eurocave they are looking to sell cheap ??? LOL
That would probably come up under Rochester on the CL posting and I usually check that too.
I look, but not sure I could figure out all the "tinker with it" as you put it because it looks a little more sophisticated than a Newair.


----------



## daleo8803 (Jul 29, 2014)

This is very cool. Can't see me ever getting something this HUGE! Lol


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> You're a pal David, but I'm at the other end of NY and don't have Rob's kind of cash to spend on one.
> A boy can dream though and that one in Philly........


How about you stay away from my area's CL ads:c. I'm scouting for a wineador too Mr....


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> How about you stay away from my area's CL ads:c. I'm scouting for a wineador too Mr....


At $2k it's all yours big guy !


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> How about you stay away from my area's CL ads:c. I'm scouting for a wineador too Mr....


Dream on pal, all is fair in love and wineador acquisition.

:laser::faint:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> I look, but not sure I could figure out all the "tinker with it" as you put it because it looks a little more sophisticated than a Newair.


Not any more sophisticted. It actually took less time with this one than the NewAir but then again the tinkering with the NewAir was a teaching experience that made this one easier. Got the temp where I want it, RH where I want it and its all set. I did add an active humidifier to this one, Hydra LG with two external fan kits. and a total of 4 external fans. 2 run all the time and are placed in the chiiling compartment in the bottom that is not used for sticks and blowing out and up the front. This just provides a little circulation and pulls the colder air out of that compartment so it gets used and the unit runs less. The other two are position above the Hydra and run when it runs with one going up and the other going down. Once everything leveled out the hydra actually doesnt run much at all, usually only after I open the door for an extended period.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> Not any more sophisticted. It actually took less time with this one than the NewAir but then again the tinkering with the NewAir was a teaching experience that made this one easier. Got the temp where I want it, RH where I want it and its all set. I did add an active humidifier to this one, Hydra LG with two external fan kits. and a total of 4 external fans. 2 run all the time and are placed in the chiiling compartment in the bottom that is not used for sticks and blowing out and up the front. This just provides a little circulation and pulls the colder air out of that compartment so it gets used and the unit runs less. The other two are position above the Hydra and run when it runs with one going up and the other going down. Once everything leveled out the hydra actually doesnt run much at all, usually only after I open the door for an extended period.


You enabler ! You could have just said it was a SOB for me....... and here this thread came up again so now off to CL I go


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> You enabler ! You could have just said it was a SOB for me....... and here this thread came up again so now off to CL I go


You are welcome!

LMAO

Just take your time and look.. Took me almost a year to find one that was within range of what I was willing to pay. I passed over many $1100-$1200 listings. Had better luck searching Eurocave than I did wine cooler. Whenever I punched in the latter it yielded mostly junk. One clown with like 50 listings for a 12 bottle cuisineart cooler. I actually sent him a message that one listing was sufficient, his nasty response was pretty much on par with what I expected. CL ended up pulling them in the end.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Just take your time and look.. Took me almost a year to find one that was within range of what I was willing to pay. I passed over many $1100-$1200 listings. Had better luck searching Eurocave than I did wine cooler. Whenever I punched in the latter it yielded mostly junk. One clown with like 50 listings for a 12 bottle cuisineart cooler. I actually sent him a message that one listing was sufficient, his nasty response was pretty much on par with what I expected. CL ended up pulling them in the end.


The "usual" CL response, ha! I mentioned one guy need not post 4X a day, especially when it was overpriced ($400 for an 18 count wine fridge), same results.

In the spirit of sharing, I have "saved searches" for "Wine cooler" "wine fridge" "wine chiller" "eurocave" Newair" "whynter" "koldfront" "wine refridgerator" "wine refrigerator"

The beast deals I've come across usually end up being under "wine chiller" or "wine refridgerator", as few people look at these, so prices drop fastest. Misspelling is your friend.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

That thing is simply delicious, Rob. I hadn't checked back in here since you've thrown up the new pics. I really like how you've spread everything out. It makes it appear full, without being overly crowded.

For everyone else, the element you _can't_ see is that of the dramatic difference in quality in every aspect of the Eurocave. There simply no comparison between that and what the rest of us have. The Eurocave is not Chinese made, as are 100% of the rest and is of commercial, rather than consumer level construction and materials. Everything about them reeks of quality, as is reflected in the soreness of your back if you ever move it.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> That thing is simply delicious, Rob. I hadn't checked back in here since you've thrown up the new pics. I really like how you've spread everything out. It makes it appear full, without being overly crowded.
> 
> For everyone else, the element you _can't_ see is that of the dramatic difference in quality in every aspect of the Eurocave. There simply no comparison between that and what the rest of us have. The Eurocave is not Chinese made, as are 100% of the rest and is of commercial, rather than consumer level construction and materials. Everything about them reeks of quality, as is reflected in the soreness of your back if you ever move it.


Thanks Don, a compliment from you is always welcomed!

As for the moving part I can attest to that! I had help getting it into the back of my SUV when I picked it up but none getting it into the house which was a lot harder! Had to gently pull it out then lower the bottom to the driveway. The lift it as High as I could and prop it into the position with a saw horse so I could pull the SUV out from under it and stand it up. Those moving men gadgets you put under furniture to move it saved my arse! What really got me though was the 1 ft up from the garage to the breakfast nook, then another 1 ft up from the breakfast nook into the kitchen. The rest was easy sailing with the moving men gadgets. This thing is built like a tank and very solid. Made in France.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, probably more closely resembles moving a safe.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice catch! Looks awesome.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

SeanTheEvans said:


> The "usual" CL response, ha! I mentioned one guy need not post 4X a day, especially when it was overpriced ($400 for an 18 count wine fridge), same results.
> 
> In the spirit of sharing, I have "saved searches" for "Wine cooler" "wine fridge" "wine chiller" "eurocave" Newair" "whynter" "koldfront" "wine refridgerator" "wine refrigerator"
> 
> The beast deals I've come across usually end up being under "wine chiller" or "wine refridgerator", as few people look at these, so prices drop fastest. Misspelling is your friend.


I don't think CL is necessarily the place to look for these. Virtually none are used by private parties, rather by restaurants and wine shops. If there's some sort of commercial restaurant equipment classified resource, or a restaurant supply store in your area, you might look into that and put the word out at the store. Brainstorm for anywhere you think you might source commercial equipment. Another way I've found such items is to hunt down the area rep for them. They'll always know if someone's trying to off-load one.

I'm not advising that you abandon CL, just that you should expand your horizons.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I saw some listed on fleabay earlier. 
There are a few in private residences, most not this large and those who can afford to chunk out that kinda dough on new ones normally keep them until they quit then just pitch it and buy a new one. 
This one came from a private golf club after they built a 4000 bottle cellar. Why the General manager listed them on CL is beyond me but Ill take it!

Yes Don it was about like moving a safe, well at least for one guy. Id estimate around 300lbs.


----------



## AshesRoyale (Aug 4, 2014)

I just built my first 8 bottle after seeing Falconman515's original. Had an Emerson sitting in storage and got my SC from gym-bob-in-maine as well. I just picked him randomly on ebay when I searched the sizes I needed. Fast shipping, great communication. I ended up needing a 2nd order and he custom cut the wood to the sizes and put up a private ebay listing for me to buy direct. So easy and such a great seller!


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I really wish I had investigated the Wineador option before I bought my humidor. I got a 100ct for $100 (which was a decent price vs retail for it) and I've filled it a decent amount already, plus I didn't realize the temperature thing was going to be an issue because for over half the year I can't possibly keep it under 75 degrees. Now I can't really afford to do a Wineador and my local CL is pretty pitiful because I live in Iowa


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

Shame about the glass door man. Still that's one well of a win
wineador!!
One day, one day...


----------



## TubaDawg (May 17, 2013)

Nice score! Enjoy.


----------

